# Fender Baritone Neck



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,
I was wondering,can I put a baritone neck on a regular tremolo stratocaster body,or tele body.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes. Warmoth makes one which is popular to instantly convert a Tele to a baritone Tele:

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Warmoth Baritone Neck


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I already have the neck,its a Fender Jaguar Baritone special,can I use it on a regular tele or strat.Having problems with the body right at the moment,till then I want to try it out.


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless i'm missing something, if you put a baritone neck on a regular tele or strat your bridge is going to be in the wrong spot. You would have to move your bridge back towards the tail of your guitar if you want it to play properly. So I'm afraid it won't work. 

Josh


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Just to clarify something, the Warmoth Baritone Neck that bagpipe mentioned should work as it is a conversion neck designed to be put on a regular strat or tele (from what I can tell). The jag baritone neck you have may not be a conversion neck and may only be made for a baritone jag. You need to know the scale length of your jag neck and measure the bridge location on your tele or strat to determine if it will work.

Josh


----------



## skretz (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey josh,

Say hi to Dave and Ern for me if you see them.


Anywho. I can tell you any standard fender strat Bari neck will fit any body.

I had a subsonic a while back that I tossed on a Reg strat body so as to have a trem. They make the neck in such a way that the scale difference is made up solely in the neck. I guess it makes sense for a production line to have to make just one thing differenty.

Shawn


----------

